# Singing Exercises



## Python Blue (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm growing a temptation to try to improve my singing voice, which I may HAVE to do because of its current (lack of) quality. Raptros already provided me a link to a web page with singing exercises in the past, but I cannot use them right now due to not being at home at the moment, let alone having complete privacy.

I will see what I can do regarding his link when I'm home alone, but in the meantime, I ask the more serious singers: how did you get so good? Do you warm up before you record? If so, how do you warm up? Any advice about how to improve my own singing would be deeply appreciated.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Nov 13, 2013)

I have a vocal practise album, which is basically singing different words, techniques and such over scales. I tend to do this on my long drives between home and uni as I'm alone.
I'll sing scales, or similar songs to what I want to do before recording stuff. Always keep a pint of water near also cos I suffer from dry sore throat lately.
I'm still quite amateur with singing, but my best advice is to forget worrying what people will think if you're conscious and ask people you trust to listen to you. 
I've improved a lot over the last month because my lecturer and friend highlighted some parts I needed to work on and I've just worked on improving.

Also singing is an instrument, if there is an artist you admire, learn a cover as completely as you can, learn how they emphasises certain phrases etc. Just like a guitarist would learn a full song, from rhythm and solos.

Your voice will sound different in your head to what others perceive, so record yourself acapella for some reference, see if you know where you need to go, or ask others 

Don't know if you have them in your country, but these beauties are amazing if you want to record a vocal or jam and need a bit of crap cleared from your throat http://www.jakemans.com/_assets/homepage/jakemans-throat-and-chest.png

Hope any of that helps.


----------



## Python Blue (Nov 13, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I have a vocal practise album, which is basically singing different words, techniques and such over scales. I tend to do this on my long drives between home and uni as I'm alone.
> I'll sing scales, or similar songs to what I want to do before recording stuff. Always keep a pint of water near also cos I suffer from dry sore throat lately.
> I'm still quite amateur with singing, but my best advice is to forget worrying what people will think if you're conscious and ask people you trust to listen to you.
> I've improved a lot over the last month because my lecturer and friend highlighted some parts I needed to work on and I've just worked on improving.
> ...



Your advice is deeply appreciated. I guess part of my problem is that I still live with my overly-nosy parents who expect me to have no life outside my studies, though I'll definitely take advantage of the singing practices when they're gone.

As for the link, a clear throat is not usually a problem for me. My biggest problem is simply hitting the right notes.


----------

